# New morphs?



## sigridshurte (May 22, 2012)

What do you all think of the new morphs that are emerging? Such as the snow carpet pythons, zebra jungles. Is there any truth/proof of the axthantic link to these new morphs?. And has anyone heard of any other types To come?. Sig.


----------



## JrFear (May 22, 2012)

i wanna see these morphs


----------



## Justdragons (May 22, 2012)

Ive been confused with all this stuff, is it all pure bred morphs of are they all cross bred jag and stuff? if they are all cross bred i dont agree at all. if they are pure bred morphs its really exciting. sorry for the noob question but if i dont ask i wont know.


----------



## longqi (May 22, 2012)

Only time will prove the heritability of new morphs 
Bit if you are into designer snakes its a pretty exciting time to be a breeder

Jags are a different ball game
If these new morphs have no jag in them they will open up completely new lines for selective breeding


----------



## saximus (May 22, 2012)

I don't know about the Tiger Jungles but the guys trying to produce Snow Carpets have been quite open about it. They proved that they have axanthic Coastals this year and I believe they have just done the pairings to produce double hets for albino and axanthic. They are crosses between Carpet sub-species so the purists might have a bit of a cry but to me it's probably the most interesting "new" morph I know about.


----------



## S&M Morelia (May 22, 2012)

ah longqi, you can never just post a comment in regards to morphs without bringing up the jags.... can you?

The carpet morph scene in Australia is about to explode.
So many new morphs and most of them proven. Exciting times ahead with the different combinations etc.


----------



## hrafna (May 22, 2012)

i am hanging out for the granite mds and peppered mds. something should be occuring within the next year or 2.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 22, 2012)

Yea some jag's I like and i think are amazing animals but most im not a fan of.

See I've never even heard of granit and pepper MD's ????


----------



## hrafna (May 22, 2012)

the peppered md was in the complete carpet python and the granites have been featured on snakebytestv on youtube. i know 2 people atleast that have these animals and i can say they have absolutely no jag in them and there is the possability for more people out there to have them but have kept hush hush.


----------



## vampstorso (May 22, 2012)

S&M Morelia said:


> ah longqi, you can never just post a comment in regards to morphs without bringing up the jags.... can you?
> 
> The carpet morph scene in Australia is about to explode.
> So many new morphs and most of them proven. Exciting times ahead with the different combinations etc.



Uhm are you serious? Like really? Did you not see they were brought up previously and a question was being addressed? 
Beyond that, God forbid not everyone likes Jags like you.


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (May 22, 2012)

Yep can't wait till the snows are out there


----------



## richardsc (May 22, 2012)

x2,longqi just answered a question that asked about jags,seemed reasonable enough to me,seems the topic of jags being mentioned in a argumentative way is coming from elsewhere

to me crossing this and that to that and this to make a small percentage of pretty snakes isnt as exciting as breeding something of just the one subspecies to get new morphs,im sure most would agree to that,even jag breeders


----------



## saximus (May 22, 2012)

Has anyone in Australia produced Carpondros? Or does that not count for this thread since it's a hybrid?


----------



## SamNabz (May 22, 2012)

:shock: umm....*wow*!


----------



## Scleropages (May 22, 2012)

I can't wait to prove one of my "new morphs" I am going to give it the most stupidest name I can think off....Might even name it after some forum users


----------



## sigridshurte (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a snow carpet python or any other morphs They would like to show off. PLEASE....let's not repeat the stupid jag argument, it's been done to death.

Hybrid comments are welcome


----------



## JrFear (May 22, 2012)

arnt most jags hybrids now any way? i see people X-ing MDs with jags etc? if not can some one explain to me the difference if there is one!


----------



## vinny86 (May 22, 2012)

Snows in Carpets havent occured here yet.... all a matter of time!
If you want a good selection of Carpet Python Morphs and the genes associated with it - go read "The Complete Carpet Python book"....all your questions will be answered - with pics!


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 22, 2012)

I am waiting for a piebald , chimera or a pure luecistic or any mix of the three i predict with the expertise of the guys we have at the forefront of carpet morphs here in aus it wont be long.


----------



## S&M Morelia (May 22, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Uhm are you serious? Like really? Did you not see they were brought up previously and a question was being addressed?
> Beyond that, God forbid not everyone likes Jags like you.



No I didn't see justdragons' post asking if they've been cross bred with jags. So Longqi really didn't answer the question either.

Most morph variants of the carpet python complex will eventually be bred to jags at some point. But that's what designer Morphs are all about, mixing different traits together to produce something completely different to the wild type.
Take Larks' Axanthic Coastals. He has the single trait of Axanthic, then also the Ghost (an animal displaying both the Axanthic and Hypo Morphs)
There are quite a few carpet morphs out there in Australia, and we are only just seeing the beginning of it.

But "God" forbid that my comments come across like I'm forcing my opinion on people, so here goes....
Pure Locale animals are also cool and have their unique looks about them that I like also. Just because I like one, doesn't mean I hate the other....


----------



## Kam333 (May 22, 2012)

I think there might be a lot of undiscovered morphs in private collections that the owner just isnt aware of. Some keepers might pass it of as a little unusual or might not notice at all. Even those interested in morphs might not realise what they have in their own collections as it might not be in your face obvious or it just doesnt conform to the already recognisable morphs like granites or zebras. I would not be surprised if we have had a mediocre zebra or 2 bred in oz and as it wasnt high yellow or not rp enough may have been over looked.
Just a thought but the possibility is there


----------



## sigridshurte (May 22, 2012)

Ok just did a bit of reading, and correct me if I'm wrong. Axanthic's are snakes that lack color pigmentation and as such black and white ???. Does that mean that most black and white jungles or carpet pythons are 'axanthic'. And what breeding combination to do with axathics would create a snow carpet python???. I recently saw a axanthic carpet python for $6000, sounds a bit like a scam???


----------



## Kam333 (May 22, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> Ok just did a bit of reading, and correct me if I'm wrong. Axanthic's are snakes that lack color pigmentation and as such black and white ???. Does that mean that most black and white jungles or carpet pythons are 'axanthic'. And what breeding combination to do with axathics would create a snow carpet python???. I recently saw a axanthic carpet python for $6000, sounds a bit like a scam???



Axanthic is reduced or lack of yellow pigment and while it could rationally be argued that anything lacking in yellow pigment is axanthic most breeders prefer to apply the term to something that is geneticly proven to carry the trait and therefore reproducable. . . like the $6000 one you mentioned


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 22, 2012)

Black and white jungles are not classed as axanthic for a few reasons 
One reason is there is generally yellow and brown pigmentation hiding under the black in most reptiles we know.
And most b&w jungles also have some element of brown or yellow to their white ness some more than others .
Also having an axanthic animal is one thing but for the mutation to be proven in a line of animals is another and it seems to be accepted and logical that you cant label a morph until the genetics are proven , up until a mutation is proven it is just that a mutation or freak occurrence .


----------



## D3pro (May 22, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> Ok just did a bit of reading, and correct me if I'm wrong. Axanthic's are snakes that lack color pigmentation and as such black and white ???. Does that mean that most black and white jungles or carpet pythons are 'axanthic'. And what breeding combination to do with axathics would create a snow carpet python???. I recently saw a axanthic carpet python for $6000, sounds a bit like a scam???



"Axanthic" is a lack in Yellow pigmentation. Black and white jungles and Inlands are, black and white (or grey), but not genetic in a sense that the genes can be passed on like the albino (recessive) or the Jaguar (co-dominant) mutation.

The "Axanthic" carpet pythons that you saw for $6000 are most certainly not a scam. They are a proven simple recessive mutation that originated from Australia. (bred by Larks)

To create a snow, you need an Albino carpet (recessive) and an Axanthic carpet (recessive).
This will make double hets. When the double hets are put together, 1 in 16 of the clutch will be snows.

(Good luck Larks)


----------



## sarah1234 (May 22, 2012)

I can't wait for blue eyed lucy (anything) to come out here, and albino bhps!


----------



## sigridshurte (May 22, 2012)

So there is not way to prove the lineage of the axanthics. So people could get ripped of if they are buying from an unknown breeder ?. I have seen some 'axanthics' that look like regular B&W jungles. I used to own a black and white coastal, with no brown in it at all, does that mean I was was able to reproduce hatches that were B&W that it would be an axanthtic?. I'm not arguing by the way I'm just querouse?

Ok I can understand now that not all B&W animals are axthantic (I'm typing the word wrong since I've said it so many times) 

So another question, has this line been proven in Australia to create a snow carpet? Has anyone got a picture?


----------



## discountreptile (May 22, 2012)

Hello everyone who loves this topic. Lol,

Larks has proven this line. Axanthic, he also has hets for albino which are axanthic. As I believe from posts.
someone else has a pair of these as they bought them off larks for a nice sum.
The snows will not be available for viewing for a couple of years but what it should produce is a totally white and pastel grey or pastel lilac banding, let's hope itall goes well for those envolved.

All of the morphs everyone speaks of would be a cross breed or an imported reptile as granites are irian jayas and zebras were first produced over seas. 

If you want to make an albino morph like snows and sunglows you need to cross breed.

Like others I am very excited about the future of these morphs in this country and can only hope we have all of them for diversity in the industry.


----------



## Origamislice (May 22, 2012)

I understand how all the genetics work in terms of dominant, co-dominant and recessive but what I don't understand is how breeders are ,meant to create these new morphs, not the ones with two different genes in it (such as snow) but things like creating a pied carpet python (which I believe is simple recessive?). I thought it was just down to luck hoping there’s a spontaneous mutation or even finding the morph in the wild (like albino carpet python)

I guess it would be possible to do some genetic engineering but other than that I see no way, therefore I can't see why people think pied carpets are going to start popping up.


----------



## Kam333 (May 22, 2012)

At the risk of flame throwers and a firing squad, I have 2 coastals that were purchased for their striping and come from same pale drab colored parents and all sibs came out in similar tones. As they aged I noticed they were getting a bluish hue, one more of an aqua, 2 years later and they are still getting lighter with each shed. I showed them to a friend who had spent time working in the states with herps and he suggested they are anetheristic, I tend to agree. I will be breeding one with a Albino this year and the other to a normal coastal to establish if the trait is inheritable, naturally we will have to wait and see if it is dom, com or recessive if at all


----------



## longqi (May 23, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> At the risk of flame throwers and a firing squad, I have 2 coastals that were purchased for their striping and come from same pale drab colored parents and all sibs came out in similar tones. As they aged I noticed they were getting a bluish hue, one more of an aqua, 2 years later and they are still getting lighter with each shed. I showed them to a friend who had spent time working in the states with herps and he suggested they are anetheristic, I tend to agree. I will be breeding one with a Albino this year and the other to a normal coastal to establish if the trait is inheritable, naturally we will have to wait and see if it is dom, com or recessive if at all



Interesting
Parents wernt from near Townsville originally by any chance??


----------



## citrus (May 23, 2012)

Granites will be proven recessive this coming season and snows are 2 to 3 seasons away


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> Interesting
> Parents wernt from near Townsville originally by any chance??



No, Brisbane and as far as I know it was an accidental pairing (bro and sis). . . they were just pets, she had the parents for years.



longqi said:


> Interesting
> Parents wernt from near Townsville originally by any chance??



Another interesting aspect is in different light they can be more green or blue but rarley do both display the same shade under the same condition. Pic is of the brother to the first one shown. . . he will be put with an Albino this season. The other one was originally lined up for the Hypo/calico ? but she has been loaned out for a very interesting project if we can get her up to size (she hasnt grown in 2 years but eats large meals (2M).


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

Another 100 years I might have some more of these....


Blue-ish Pure Jungles and High yellow Jungles.....


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Another 100 years I might have some more of these....
> 
> 
> Blue-ish Pure Jungles and High yellow Jungles.....



That blue is stunning . . . . nice to see were that goes.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 23, 2012)

Axthantic Coastals... I dunno about these ones...

Are they not that colour generally anyway??


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Axthantic Coastals... I dunno about these ones...
> 
> Are they not that colour generally anyway??



Just for you

First normal second possible anery (yes I understand diff monitors produce diff color resolutions)


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 23, 2012)

So the difference is in the eyes is it??

I don't see much if any difference in anything else...

Sorry if I sound stupid, I just done see it.

If I breed my high yellow coastal, with another coastal, and they turn out some high yellows, and some normal coloured coastals, then bred the high yellow babies together, and get more high yellows...
should I call them 
Athertonhighyellowsistic Coastals and up the price??


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> So the difference is in the eyes is it??
> 
> I don't see much if any difference in anything else...
> 
> Sorry if I sound stupid, I just done see it.



Mate thats cool, I had a friend come over the other day who loves blue tree snakes and he nearly fell over himself when he saw one of them. . . asking is that Carpet blue and my wife got a puzzuled look and said that a couple of people have said it but she just cant see it. And no matter what she really cant and it's her favourite.


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 23, 2012)

hoping to get this meleninistic coastal up and breeding this season


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> So the difference is in the eyes is it??
> 
> 
> If I breed my high yellow coastal, with another coastal, and they turn out some high yellows, and some normal coloured coastals, then bred the high yellow babies together, and get more high yellows...
> ...



It is not about the price for a lot of us it is what we can do with it down the track if it is inheritable. This is a hobby for me not a business, I work with japanese swords and they are financially worth a lot more than some funky colored snakes.



slimebo said:


> hoping to get this meleninistic coastal up and breeding this season



Looks a good weight, what have you got lined up for it?


----------



## citrus (May 23, 2012)

That high yellow jungle is one of the best I've ever seen


Scleropages said:


> Another 100 years I might have some more of these....
> 
> 
> Blue-ish Pure Jungles and High yellow Jungles.....


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

citrus said:


> That high yellow jungle is one of the best I've ever seen




Thanks, they are from Rodger lesters line.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 23, 2012)

Hi Paul
Congrats on producing these stunning looking jungles , you put in the time and effort to breed and then to raise all the offspring . Now you can selective the best ones to further fine-tune or prove these colour traits .
Good luck
Roger


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hi Paul
> Congrats on producing these stunning looking jungles , you put in the time and effort to breed and then to raise all the offspring . Now you can selective the best ones to further fine-tune or prove these colour traits .
> Good luck
> Roger




Thanks Mr Bushy eye brows


----------



## citrus (May 23, 2012)

........


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

Not really a new morph but I hope the start of a mostly full yellow Pure Jungle:







Also pure "Athertons" with a greenish hue ( baby on the Left , both are from the same clutch )






Genetic stripe Green athertons:






Adult "green" Atherton:






And another 40 other cool pure Jungle "morphs" I am working on , blarr blarr blarr Like this one:


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

I'd like to see something other than my boring snakes.... Some one post something!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 23, 2012)

I'll be looking at yours when i get home, they sound pretty cool... green jungles....
I cant see at work.


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I'll be looking at yours when i get home, they sound pretty cool... green jungles....
> I cant see at work.



Green as in muddy looking black and white julattens even though they are not related to any black and whites I breed, But I like them , and I'm not breeding them to sell.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 23, 2012)

Just jumped on my phone, and they look alright man.. Little different. 
Atherton are the way to go


----------



## Kam333 (May 23, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I'd like to see something other than my boring snakes.... Some one post something!



Allright so not exactly a new morph (or is it) I started a thread with pics of this girls before but anyway - Some new pics of my striped MD.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 23, 2012)

I love that MD, my friend has an MD with a red back color likethat.



This is one of my jungles

I also love that striped jungle.


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2012)

Please remember:


> General Rule 5 - No flooding of the forums. Posts must be meaningful and not waste the time of other site users.





> General Rule 6 - Posts must remain on the topic of the thread.


----------



## Kam333 (May 24, 2012)

Colin said:


> Please remember:



What about badgering ?

Seems someone on here (you guess who) can not leave me alone. . . . maybe you need to remove his posts as well! As I rarely see anything constructive or meaningful come from him other than second guessing anything I say or repeating comments from others.
It's gotta go both ways Collin.


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> What about badgering ?
> 
> Seems someone on here (you guess who) can not leave me alone. . . . maybe you need to remove his posts as well! As I rarely see anything constructive or meaningful come from him other than second guessing anything I say or repeating comments from others.
> It's gotta go both ways Collin.



Ive deleted most of those posts Kam or havent you noticed?

It's Colin with one L by the way


----------



## Kam333 (May 24, 2012)

citrus said:


> Kam please enlighten us as to what genetic health problems albino darwins have as you and your 'serious collectors' seem to be the only ones that know about it.... I won't hold my breath because you love making up info that has no fact behind it. The real info on the matter of line breeding doesnt cause health problems and any defaults are there from the start and line breeding in reptiles is not like mammals but you would know this if you had any idea full stop



Firstly just a quick quote from Massassauga

"*Genetic diversity is maximized by having unrelated parents. It can keep a population strong and free of recessive defects (mutations). A potential problem with low genetic diversity can be “inbreeding depression.” This “inbreeding depression” can cause weakened immune systems and, possibly, genetic defects."
*
And while it might upset those with financially vested interests. . . the overall genetic diversity of our hobby is just as important as pretty snakes.

Now short of having this post deleted. . most likely will.
Citrus find someone else to annoy, I am still yet to see the pics you promised even as recently as last nights PM.-



citrus said:


> I can't put photos up as I'm at work but will when I get home.... The only male hyper Darwin in australia



As mentioned on the sunshine coast group thread add to the positive discussions and if you have something - show it, claims of projects and superior knowledge isnt enough to justify badgering me



Colin said:


> It's Colin with one L by the way



sorry my bad


----------



## citrus (May 24, 2012)

I work away from home but will be putting up photos of a hyper/rp Darwin project


----------



## sigridshurte (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Colin.

I know this question has probly been answered, but I was under the impression it was illegal to knowingly cross breed species?. Has this rule been changed? Or are so many people doing it now that they can't control it. 

I would love to see some more melanistic snakes if anyone has any . I would share photo's but I don't have any special morphs or jags etc, just the jungles with stripes.


----------



## killimike (May 24, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> I know this question has probly been answered, but I was under the impression it was illegal to knowingly cross breed species?. Has this rule been changed? Or are so many people doing it now that they can't control it.



It has never been the case in NSW.


----------



## Kam333 (May 24, 2012)

killimike said:


> It has never been the case in NSW.


I think the problem with the Albino's is that the amount of inbreeding that is needed to be done to produce the quantities that are out there in such a short amount of time. I did give a senario but it seems to have been removed as it was caught in another debate.
But doing the math on what we know it would not be hard to imagine that genetic defects along with the albino mutation would be getting re enforced. As for the hets it is no surprise as most of the breeders would have started out with one albino resulting in more inbreeding within one clutch. . . even though it can be argued that the additional initial new non albino would be adding genetic diversity.


----------



## killimike (May 24, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> I think the problem with the Albino's is that the amount of inbreeding that is needed to be done to produce the quantities that are out there in such a short amount of time. I did give a senario but it seems to have been removed as it was caught in another debate.
> But doing the math on what we know it would not be hard to imagine that genetic defects along with the albino mutation would be getting re enforced. As for the hets it is no surprise as most of the breeders would have started out with one albino resulting in more inbreeding within one clutch. . . even though it can be argued that the additional initial new non albino would be adding genetic diversity.



Some good points, I will post a reply in the other thread.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 24, 2012)

Sorry I'm in QLD, I'm not sure of the NSW rules. 
But as far as we know there has been no visual signs or abnormalities with albinos, just the theory of weakened genes due to interbreeding ?


----------



## Kam333 (May 24, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> Sorry I'm in QLD, I'm not sure of the NSW rules.
> But as far as we know there has been no visual signs or abnormalities with albinos, just the theory of weakened genes due to interbreeding ?


This is being debated over on a different thread. . . interesting points all round.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 24, 2012)

That's the thing there should be no debate. The EPA should make it black and white so there is no confusion. When it's grey or confusion people just do what they like.


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> Thanks Colin.
> 
> I know this question has probly been answered, but I was under the impression it was illegal to knowingly cross breed species?. Has this rule been changed? Or are so many people doing it now that they can't control it.
> 
> I would love to see some more melanistic snakes if anyone has any



are you meaning cross breeding morelia spilota variegata x morelia spilota cheynei (for example) because thats allowed in NSW not exactly sure of elsewhere. species code 2625 is used for morelia spilota unknown.

not my snake any longer and Im not suggesting its a morph, new morph or possible new morph, or melanistic.. Its a palmerston jungle that got blacker (more smudging) every shed. but looks pretty cool


----------



## killimike (May 24, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> That's the thing there should be no debate. The EPA should make it black and white so there is no confusion. When it's grey or confusion people just do what they like.



Colin meant that there is debate about albinos, not the law, which is a different topic.

But on that topic, it's not up to some faceless bureaucrat to make laws about everything. 'Hybridising', mostly crossing subspecies of carpet actually, has never been illegal in NSW, so the whole framing of the question is a bit parochial. But making it illegal wherever only makes the problem worse.


----------



## sigridshurte (May 24, 2012)

Colin I would love to see your photo but it's got a ? And not showing up. I think I know the jungle your talking about, I thought it wouldn't breed for anyone ?


----------



## citrus (May 24, 2012)

Hyper/rp Darwin project | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Rp/hyper Darwin project


----------



## Colin (May 25, 2012)

sigridshurte said:


> Colin I would love to see your photo but it's got a ? And not showing up. I think I know the jungle your talking about, I thought it wouldn't breed for anyone ?



try now.. but will attach some pics. this male sired several clutches for me before I sold him. He was a strong breeder


----------



## sigridshurte (May 25, 2012)

Were u able to produce any melanistic snakes?

Citrus that a nice snake! Were you able to produce melanistic snakes?


----------



## citrus (May 25, 2012)

It's not actually part of my melanistic Darwin project as he is dark brown and not black. He is the second dark animal produced from this line which is pure rp darwin. this year he is being put back over his daughter to hopefully get a super rp it seems to be co Dom so if it proves out the super form should be something that looks jag but with the neuro problems. Well that's the hopefully out come. As for the dark look of him might be a bonus pop up just have to wait and see


----------



## Kam333 (May 27, 2012)

citrus said:


> It's not actually part of my melanistic Darwin project as he is dark brown and not black. He is the second dark animal produced from this line which is pure rp darwin. this year he is being put back over his daughter to hopefully get a super rp it seems to be co Dom so if it proves out the super form should be something that looks jag but with the neuro problems. Well that's the hopefully out come. As for the dark look of him might be a bonus pop up just have to wait and see



So the project is for RP and not for melanistic attributes? Were is the RP? . . . . From my understanding RP refers to an Animal with a reduced Pattern (darker patches ) on a lighter background (like with Jags). I see a standard Darwin with a high melanistic Darwin, nothing RP.

You mentioned this is not the actual Melanistic project. . . does that mean you have another line that you are working on, would be interesting to hear about that one?

You also state that he is the second was the other a sib?


----------



## citrus (May 27, 2012)

Yes a rp project, A standed Darwin is banded not striped down it's back. he has got very dark over last 12months but you can still see his pattern on the back of his neck. The other dark one that I know of came from different clutch same parents. As for being melanistic I'm not holding my breath that it will be rec. or co Dom. Could line breed a chocolate brown Darwin but only time will tell.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 27, 2012)

Beginning to wonder if Citrus and Kam are a split personality ha ha


----------



## yommy (May 27, 2012)

maybe they should hookup there is some chemistry and electricity there. just like a married couple


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 5, 2012)

Colin said:


> are you meaning cross breeding morelia spilota variegata x morelia spilota cheynei (for example) because thats allowed in *NSW not exactly sure of elsewhere*. species code 2625 is used for morelia spilota unknown.
> 
> not my snake any longer and Im not suggesting its a morph, new morph or possible new morph, or melanistic.. Its a palmerston jungle that got blacker (more smudging) every shed. but looks pretty cool



Just to add further on the highlited point...

Vic DSE stance...
Morelia spilota spilota is recognised and as the information/discussion is on the Morelias, all other Morelia spilotas are variegatas (no cheynei, mcdowelli etc). Diamond pythons and the rest are all "carpet" pythons.


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Just to add further on the highlited point...
> 
> Vic DSE stance...
> Morelia spilota spilota is recognised and as the information/discussion is on the Morelias, all other Morelia spilotas are variegatas (no cheynei, mcdowelli etc). Diamond pythons and the rest are all "carpet" pythons.



VIC DSE are lumpers and other states are splitters  seems ridiculous having this name variation between states.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic DSE stance...
Morelia spilota spilota is recognised and as the information/discussion is on the Morelias, all other Morelia spilotas are variegatas (no cheynei, mcdowelli etc). Diamond pythons and the rest are all "carpet" pythons.[/QUOTE]


LOL Morelia*s*, spilota*s*, variegata*s* ...... is this how the DSE written it? :lol: I wonder how would they write plural _cheynei_ ...cheyneis? Some Chinese people may get offended.


----------



## Kam333 (Jun 6, 2012)

The problems really begin when you purchase a Jungle from vic only to realise the paper work says Variegata and your books say Cheynei. . .and then derm conclude you are doing something dodgy :shock:.

Funnily they are sometimes really not on the ball, a few years ago my wife bought a GTP and we got a phone call from derm a few weeks later saying we may incur a fine for selling a snake within 6 months ??????. . . as it turned out the guy somehow read the movement permit wrong?? Still baffled over that one.


----------



## Mo Deville (Mar 19, 2013)

pure jungle, nice pattern


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 19, 2013)

STUNNING RP jungle Mo , cant wait to see some offspring this season.. Good luck.


----------



## Mo Deville (Mar 19, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> STUNNING RP jungle Mo , cant wait to see some offspring this season.. Good luck.



Thanks Roger, I hope there ready!


----------

